# Buff Orpingtons?



## bkenright

Ok, so I have had an ongoing saga of what breed/gender some of my chicks are. I'm getting it sorted out, but can anyone tell me if both of these chicks are Buff Orpingtons? They are definitely different colors from each other and even have slightly different comb colors. Thanks for any help I can get!  (I hope it attached the pictures. It's the gold and brownish ones I'm questioning. )


----------



## chickid443

The gold I'm guessing is a buff Orpington but I think the darker one is a golden sex link.


----------



## ReTIRED

chickid443 said:


> The gold I'm guessing is a buff Orpington but I think the darker one is a golden sex link.


GOOD guesses, I think *!*
also possible that the darker one is a Rhode Island Red CROSS with sumpthin' like a Buff Orpington. I didn't look at the legs/feet. 

-ReTIRED-


----------



## mjs500doo

I very much agree with golden sex link.


----------



## Apyl

I agree with the other, only the top is a BO. The bottom one could be any number of red birds such as production red, red sex link, rir ect.


----------



## piglett

ReTIRED said:


> GOOD guesses, I think *!*
> also possible that the darker one is a Rhode Island Red CROSS with sumpthin' like a Buff Orpington. I didn't look at the legs/feet.
> 
> -ReTIRED-


 when you cross a RIR with a buff orpington you get a sunfise orpington
they tend to be a little smaller than a normal buff orp. but still a good all around bird for you backyard flock.

piglett


----------



## bkenright

Thank you! This is the 2nd pair of Orpingtons I've tried 2 get and I still didn't think they were both that. Oh well. Hopefully I just don't get too many roosters when it's all said and done!


----------



## piglett

bkenright said:


> Thank you! This is the 2nd pair of Orpingtons I've tried 2 get and I still didn't think they were both that. Oh well. Hopefully I just don't get too many roosters when it's all said and done!


 also they are not all the same color
we have some that are lighter & some that are a little darker


----------



## bkenright

Thanks for the reply. I do know Orps come in different colors, but I wasn't sure if 1 color comes in different shades, like natural blond hair does.  My only concern was that the 1 cage had buff Orpington pullets and straight run "Pan Fry Specials". So if it isn't a Orp chances are higher that it might be a boy. I don't have very good luck. Of my 8: 2 are girls, 2 are boys, and 4 are yet to be determined. By the way, after the suggestions I looked at the options and I think (s)he may be a New Hampshire Red. She's kind of light coppery and I'll try to put up a picture that shows the black feathers in her tail.


----------



## ReTIRED

*Bakin' Right ,
*I think you've got it "figured-out"* !*
ALL are GREAT chickens *!

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## bkenright

Thanks! 8D


----------



## piglett

bkenright said:


> Thanks for the reply. I do know Orps come in different colors, but I wasn't sure if 1 color comes in different shades, like natural blond hair does.  My only concern was that the 1 cage had buff Orpington pullets and straight run "Pan Fry Specials". So if it isn't a Orp chances are higher that it might be a boy. I don't have very good luck. Of my 8: 2 are girls, 2 are boys, and 4 are yet to be determined. By the way, after the suggestions I looked at the options and I think (s)he may be a New Hampshire Red. She's kind of light coppery and I'll try to put up a picture that shows the black feathers in her tail.


 i have a couple buff orpington hens that each have a couple black tail feathers. the lighter colored buffs can get a stray white feather in the tail too. no 2 are alike


----------



## bkenright

Hmmm.... I didn't know that. They don't make it easy to tell what kind they are, do they? Oh well, I guess half the fun of chickens is trying to decide what kind and gender they are. Guess I'll just have to wait and see if I have any good layers. Maybe I'll need more!


----------



## piglett

bkenright said:


> Hmmm.... I didn't know that. They don't make it easy to tell what kind they are, do they? Oh well, I guess half the fun of chickens is trying to decide what kind and gender they are. Guess I'll just have to wait and see if I have any good layers. Maybe I'll need more!


 i like to add new pullets to the flock each year
if not your older hens may go on strike durring the short winter days & then you end up having to go to the store to get your eggs 
younger birds tend to lay most if not all of their 1st winter.
so i would say get a few more next year to add to what you already have.

good luck
piglett


----------



## bkenright

Thanks!


----------

